# charter boats?



## jeepfishing (Dec 6, 2005)

ok i just heard that if you live outta state
you now have to have a permit to fish i thought the boat carried the permit has this changed?


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

Charter Boats and Piers carry blanket license.


----------



## FishinTopsail (Jan 2, 2004)

*Charter boat and Pier fishing license (permit)*



Wilber said:


> Charter Boats and Piers carry blanket license.


Charter boats and piers are NOT required to have the blanket license. Most piers and charters that I know of DO have the license, but not that it is not a requirement. It's better to check with the charter and avoid a ticket. My 2 cents.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Just about every boater in Maryland who fishes buys a Consolidated Baq Sport license that covers everyone on the boat.


----------



## mlbowman1 (May 19, 2006)

Like Topsail said, they are not required. However, if the charter doesn't carry one, I would look for another charter. It would have to mean they don't get much business, and probably for a reason.


----------



## jeepfishing (Dec 6, 2005)

thanks guys thats what i thought but you know some people just dont believe


----------

